# 62xs or halo center servings



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

I would say as a shop owner I don't want anything coming back, its not that big of deal to reserve but it looks bad as a business. If you are doing it just for yourself and it doesn't bother you then stick with what works for you. Personally we have used halo in the past for center serving and use 62XS almost exclusively now. Halo tends to want to separate under the d-loop on shorter ATA bows. Also a roll of 62XS isn't all that high when you figure how many center servings you can put on with it.


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

Yeah that's basically what I was thinking. It would be good for someone that don't have a jig or don't know how or want to reserve their own. Thanks Charlie


----------



## guido316 (May 4, 2010)

I had similar experiences as TJK with the Halo seperating. No problem with62XS.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

I perfer 62xs for center servings as well ..


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Another vote for 62xs.


----------



## bingerarcher (Aug 9, 2009)

Halo for center serving is putting slick-on-slick. Great for finger shooters. 62xs is my choice for center serving with d-loops.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

while 62xs is good nothing beats Majesty......but it costs too.... good thing you only use 4" at a time....


----------



## PapaD (Aug 22, 2009)

dwagoner said:


> while 62xs is good nothing beats Majesty......but it costs too.... good thing you only use 4" at a time....


This!


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

dwagoner said:


> while 62xs is good nothing beats Majesty......but it costs too.... good thing you only use 4" at a time....


Ya i find Majesty works well. i use it on crossbow center serving with great results, even better than halo. But i use 62xs for my compound strings since its cheaper than Majesty. Before i used #62 braided serving with ok results but switched to 62xs.

Think if i got into selling strings it would be Majesty, 2nd 62xs


----------



## AAO (Jun 6, 2013)

Majesty is the best. I have used Diamondback and 62xs but I prefer majesty for center servings because it don't slip or separate.


----------



## smokin12ring (Dec 4, 2002)

Majesty hands down the best. Plus it always stays round never squares up from the nock


----------

